

Python bumps off Java as top learning language - geekam
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9249607/Python_bumps_off_Java_as_top_learning_language

======
revscat
Java programmer here.

That's ok. Python is a good language, and it is especially good for learning
environments. Java is heavy -- the smallest possible "Hello, world" program in
Java is five lines -- and it tends to force concepts on beginners that are not
appropriate. "Oh, don't worry about that 'public static void main' stuff for
now."

Python hello world:

    
    
        print "Hello, world."
    

Now, Java is a solid language, and it is widely used in the business world. If
college is intended to prepare students for the business world, then Java is a
good choice of a language to learn/teach. BUT: if the goal is to _teach_ ,
then yeah, languages like Python and Ruby are better starting places. With
these, concepts can be introduced in a more natural way over time than can be
done with Java.

And heck, there's always Jython.

